# Errors from running init.sh



## Simpson (Mar 24, 2016)

I followed the instructions from Build Your Own FreeBSD Update Server and got some errors from running init.sh. It was executed on a fresh installed FreeBSD 10.1 with 24G RAM and a 32G swap file.

Anyone else has the same issue? How did you get it fixed?

Here're the errors. Full build log is attached as well.

```
...
...
Wed Feb 24 11:52:27 PST 2016 Extracting world+src for FreeBSD/amd64 10.1-RELEASE
Thu Mar 30 18:52:38 UTC 2017 Building world for FreeBSD/amd64 10.1-RELEASE
Thu Mar 30 20:11:06 UTC 2017 Building kernel for FreeBSD/amd64 10.1-RELEASE
Thu Mar 30 20:24:06 UTC 2017 Building release for FreeBSD/amd64 10.1-RELEASE
Thu Mar 30 15:04:31 PDT 2017 Moving components into staging area for FreeBSD/amd64 10.1-RELEASE
Wed Feb 24 15:16:15 PST 2016 Indexing world1 for FreeBSD/amd64 10.1-RELEASE
Wed Feb 24 15:19:23 PST 2016 Locating build stamps for FreeBSD/amd64 10.1-RELEASE
umount: /usr/local/freebsd-update-server/work/10.1-RELEASE/amd64/release: not a file system root directory
rm: /usr/local/freebsd-update-server/work/10.1-RELEASE/amd64/release/R/trees/world/base/sbin/init: Operation not permitted
rm: /usr/local/freebsd-update-server/work/10.1-RELEASE/amd64/release/R/trees/world/base/sbin: Directory not empty
...
...
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2016)

I've gotten that message too when building release(7). It's usually because I forgot to clean /usr/src/release. Make sure everything is in a clean and pristine condition.

```
cd /usr/src/
make clean
cd release
make clean
chflags -R noschg /usr/local/freebsd-update-server/work/
rm -rf /usr/local/freebsd-update-server/work
```


----------



## Simpson (Mar 30, 2016)

My /usr/src/ is completely empty. The /usr/local/freebsd-update-server/work/ directory didn't exist neither, as I ran init.sh on a fresh installed FreeBSD system.

Even if I run init.sh the second time after following your steps above, I still got the same error messages.


----------



## jgh@ (Apr 17, 2016)

SirDice said:


> I've gotten that message too when building release(7). It's usually because I forgot to clean /usr/src/release. Make sure everything is in a clean and pristine condition.
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/
> ...



/usr/src doesn't come into play here as this is being built within a jail, or at least I've never seen it come into play.


----------

